# 2002 Hells Bay Waterman 18' Repower and Mods....



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Boat looks great!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks great ! What is the weight difference between the 40 and 60 hp ?


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

I saw this skiff in person and it's a beaut! You will love the 60HP. I had one on my 17.8 and it was still perfect after 10 years.


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

That turned out great!
Time to get it slimy!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Looks great ! What is the weight difference between the 40 and 60 hp ?


The 40hp 4S weighed 218lbs and the 60hp 4S weighs 248lbs..  I was getting 33.5 mph wide open at 5750rpms with the 40hp spinning a 10-3/8" x 13 pitch and just tested the 60hp and got 37.5mph @ 6000 rpms with the same prop.  More importantly, I was cruising at 27mph @ 4500rpms with the 40hp and now can cruise 30mph @ 4500rpms with the 60hp.

The 40hp is a 2.00 to 1 gear ratio and the 60hp is a 1.83 to one gear ratio, so that is where I'm getting the extra mph and 20 more horses to boot.

The 60hp was tested with 2 peeps over 210lbs. each with filled cooler and a little gear and I still had a little room with the throttle and could have gone over 6000rpm by a hundred or so, but I would never want to over rev the engine, so a 14" pitch Vengeance is on my "to do" list...

I tried a 15" pitch Merc Vengeance, but could only get to 5350rpms at the same 37.5mph.  Too much prop for the skiff.  I think I may see 38.5 to 39mph with a 14" pitch with great hole shot, but I'll have to wait until one comes along at a good price for the extra mph or two.  Besides, I cruise 99.9% of the time and the 13" pitch will work fine.

If anyone has a 14" pitch Merc Vengeance in 10-3/8" diameter, I'd love to test for an hour before I commit to buy..

If anyone wants a 10-3/8" x 15" prop.  I have one that is brand new, tested for 30 minutes in freshwater for sale @ $250 shipped.  It would probably work like a champ on any of the 60hp 16' HB Whips or Waterman "hot rods" out there.  It will fit 4 stroke Yamaha outboards without any mods..  I have the vengeance on my HB and a Powertech in the same pitch on my 16' Challenger and I prefer the Vengeance for overall performance.

Dr. Back,  I owe you a few trips on my sled, so we will take my skiff out for awhile.  Let's plan that Feb 2014 Louisiana trip asap as my skiff is tan, rested and ready!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You scored a true Barn Find with that one...congrats!

I have a 60hp on my 17.8 and it's a perfect match. I have the guide seat too...thinking about having an highly varnished old school teak seat made and give her the Willy Roberts look......

Jonathan did some cosmetic surgery on mine a couple times....he does great work.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Boat looks great!


Boat is great!! Just wish I had a "before" picture of the 60hp, before Jonathan buffed it out. It was in great shape, but was a little dull from being in "dry dock". Glasser said he wanted to shine it up and heck, it looks like brand new! 

The guy has mad skills! I've done quite a bit of glassing on a few boats, including my Challenger 16', but leave the final finish (paint etc.) to the pros. Jonathan is a PRO! If you ever want to put a "Spring Clean" shine, or anything more up to a total restoration on your skiff... He's the man! It is awesome when you have the man that owns the company doing all the work on your skiff..

I know of 3 places to have your HB handled with experienced hands and JG is hands down the best of the 3 imho... He even remove minute amounts of epoxy pin drops from my deck from the previous owner installation of deck hardware at no charge and not even asked for... because he is meticulous in his work!

I'm a huge stickler about making sure everything works on my skiff. I'm the same way, maybe more about cleaning my skiff every time I get off the water. Let's face it, these special skiffs cost a lot of money, so why let it become a casualty of neglect? I choose to use my skiffs for their intended purpose, but I make every effort to make sure my hardware is in top notch shape.

I sincerely feel that Jonathan sees things the same way! Kudos my friend!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> You scored a true Barn Find with that one...congrats!
> 
> I have a 60hp on my 17.8 and it's a perfect match.  I have the guide seat too...thinking about having an highly varnished old school teak seat made and give her the Willy Roberts look......
> 
> Jonathan did some cosmetic surgery on mine a couple times....he does great work.


Ehhh..  I wouldn't call it a true "barn find"...  The gent I bought it from wouldn't budge 1 bit off the asking price, BUT...  it was and still is, in pristine condition and I plan on keeping her that way.  My 16' Black Waterman was a "true find", even though it was listed here..  The sale of that skiff is what allowed me to get this skiff..  I still miss that skiff and still contemplate giving the new owner the opportunity to purchase this skiff with a trade+ of some sort.  Yes, the 16' Watermans and Whips are that good! 

My close friends know that I nit-pick about most things.  I like my tarpon flies clean and functional, thus I tie my own..  I like to tie my own tarpon leaders, because I don't have anyone to blame but myself should one fail.

By the way...  Dr. Back ties better looking flies than I do, but the Mr. Poon doesn't seem to mind.. He may have a slight advantage in casting skills too, but I don't think so...

Oh Yeah...  Go Noles!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thats purdy !


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful skiff man! I can't wait until I have my own solid income and can get a boat that purdy! Il be attending FSU next fall, Go Noles


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> Beautiful skiff man! I can't wait until I have my own solid income and can get a boat that purdy! Il be attending FSU next fall, Go Noles


I had a 8' Bass Tender (or something like that) while attending FSU. I used to fish Lake Jackson, before the sinkhole swallowed most of the water. I spent more time bow hunting at Joe Budd WMA than anything.

Tallahassee has a ton of outdoor activities and you'll have a blast!


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks good, neighbor! Gonna have to stop by and check it out.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks sweet buddy !!!!!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

[/quote]
Dr. Back,  I owe you a few trips on my sled, so we will take my skiff out for awhile.  Let's plan that Feb 2014 Louisiana trip asap as my skiff is tan, rested and ready![/quote]


I'm ready!  I hope we can do as well as last year!


----------

